# Here’s Why Most Preppers Are Doing It Wrong!



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

This is the article here

Here's Why Most Preppers Are Doing It Wrong! | Self-Sufficiency

The writer - who claims to be A green Beret

"As Green Berets, we have actually lived in just about any SHTF venue there is, like Economic collapse, failed states, natural disasters, power black outs, famine&#8230;. the list goes on. "

he lists the TYPES of Preppers - (Does anybody else HATE when people start grouping us into categories)

*The Tacticool Prepper:* Buys a slew of guns, ammo and enough tactical gear to make a Tier 1 Operator look like he's wearing pajamas and carrying a pellet gun. This guy is the one to watch out for! He's going to become a looter and take your preps! 

I doubt he will be taking my preps - and frankly the more he raids the greater his chance of death are.. each time he assaults a location he runs the risk of ending up on a Slippy Pike. Lets hope he runs into a well prepared prepper before he gets to me... and frankly 100 hours of tv game play combat is not real training

*The Conscientious Objector:* Buys a ton of bulk foods and seed bank supplies, grows some food but thinks guns are scary and evil. Tacticool Prepper and the Concientious Objector will meet each other or the unprepared masses soon after SHTF. The stronger force will prevail.

I think he pulled this one out of his rucksack - Are even enough non armed prepper to mention or be a group... I think there are 2 in Vermont and maybe 1 in southern California.

*The Balanced Prepper:* Buys some guns and ammo, buys a year's worth of bland bulk foods and beanie weenies. Gets tired of wheatberries and jerkey just in time to get looted by Tacticool. In a long term crisis he will eventually either get looted by a superior force or run out of food, at which point he will die or become a looter himself.

The balanced prepper - really, has lots of stuff but has not gotten enough to not get sick of wheatberries and jerky - It seems like in this green berets world the bad guys never get killed and always find the good guys.

*The Practical Prepper:* Buys some guns, ammo and bulk food but begins a journey towards self-sufficiency. Takes classes on canning, field craft, medicine, commo, marksmanship, tactics and becomes an overall jack of all trades. ..... There is no way we can sustain the farm and hold off looters for a prolonged length of time.

there was a long description here but in the end they DIE - SURPRISE

and last but not least

*The SF minded prepper:* Makes a conscious decision to seek out like minded individuals that share the same belief system. If he can't find those people in his immediately area, he moves to them and sets up shop as a Practical Prepper mentioned above. A community of practical preppers, living a normal life, independent of each other yet close enough to protect and help each other through any event from a tornado to martial law, they will survive and thrive. Prior to any event they have worked and trained together to ensure they have all the skills and tools necessary. They have developed what is known in the Special Forces world as an auxiliary force. That is, a local force or network that can provide logistics and support because they have a vested interest in doing so. Between them, there are enough able bodied trained individuals to ward off all but a trained Infantry Battalion by using unconventional tactics. They don't flaunt themselves in surplus store fatigues and gear, they blend in and out when necessary.

and the author fits in there as an SF community guy... they will be able to beat anything but a *trained Infantry Battalion*... because they have MAD skills and a community -

this article was nothing but a big self pat on the back and a waste of time.....

Summarize - Author knows what he is doing, he is in a SF community, everybody else will end up dead or raiding other people...!!!! it's about skills and community.

my thoughts... it is about Food, Water, Shelter, Security, Medical.... you do not know if raiders will show up but you know you have to eat and drink and sleep
all the SF training will not stop the government from raiding your compound and slapping your butt in cuffs


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I wish we could find out what happens to all the 'experts' after the SHTF. Communities have their own set of problems, just as the independent preppers do. There is no perfect scenario for surviving a major disaster or government screw up.

All I am hoping for from my neighbors is that they help protect the neighborhood.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I wish we could find out what happens to all the 'experts' after the SHTF.


ME TOO..........

maybe we can have a preppers "WHERE ARE THEY NOW" show...lol


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Actually, I think the descriptions are pretty fair. Several years ago I was the *Conscientious Prepper *- not that I would have called myself a prepper at that point, but I had been into sustainable living for decades. I did not own any firearms. Reading "One Second After" and starting to understand the actual risks of the modern world, I started to acquire firearms and training, becoming a *Balanced Prepper. *Then I really started getting serious about stockpiling a year's worth of food and supplies, water filtering systems, medical supplies, and increasing my resources to a longer term scenario, becoming the *Practical Prepper.* The final stage for me so far has been to buy a place where our 3 family units can live close together, dividing the labor and supporting the defense. We are also forming relationships with nearby preppers with strengths in defense and communications, and I hope we find like minded people in the new community to which we are moving. (I've already gotten hints about NRA membership from some of the neighbors - I think they were feeling _us _out.) This does not put us into the SF category, but building relationships with like minded people is definitely the next step.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Dang now I have to start over...hehehe


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Actually, I think the descriptions are pretty fair. Several years ago I was the *Conscientious Prepper *- not that I would have called myself a prepper at that point, but I had been into sustainable living for decades. I did not own any firearms. Reading "One Second After" and starting to understand the actual risks of the modern world, I started to acquire firearms and training, becoming a *Balanced Prepper. *Then I really started getting serious about stockpiling a year's worth of food and supplies, water filtering systems, medical supplies, and increasing my resources to a longer term scenario, becoming the *Practical Prepper.* The final stage for me so far has been to buy a place where our 3 family units can live close together, dividing the labor and supporting the defense. We are also forming relationships with nearby preppers with strengths in defense and communications, and I hope we find like minded people in the new community to which we are moving. (I've already gotten hints about NRA membership from some of the neighbors - I think they were feeling _us _out.) This does not put us into the SF category, but building relationships with like minded people is definitely the next step.


ya but how many Conscientious Preppers do you think there really are.... .001%,,, not enough to be a catagory

I refuse to be categorized... I have a bunch of stuff (Balanced) and I have friends that may join up with me (community) and I have military training

the article had the EVERYBODY WILL DIE BUT US feel to it


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> ya but how many Conscientious Preppers do you think there really are.... .001%,,, not enough to be a catagory
> 
> I refuse to be categorized... I have a bunch of stuff (Balanced) and I have friends that may join up with me (community) and I have military training
> 
> the article had the EVERYBODY WILL DIE BUT US feel to it


I know a BUNCH of them. They are called the Amish. They just don't know they are preppers.

I do fear for them if the SHTF, they are a wealth of knowledge and skills but we (as their neighbors) are going to have to protect them (whether they like it or not).


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I am a lSRCLMCF ( Live in a Small Rural Community of LIke Minded Country Folk) prepper. I believe that this group is basically the SF minded prepper without the space shuttle door gunner patch. His auxiliary force would be our county posse. They do train together and with the sheriff's department.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I'd just like to be a prepper too....


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> ya but how many Conscientious Preppers do you think there really are.... .001%,,, not enough to be a catagory
> 
> I refuse to be categorized... I have a bunch of stuff (Balanced) and I have friends that may join up with me (community) and I have military training
> 
> the article had the EVERYBODY WILL DIE BUT US feel to it


LOTS. But you have to include folks who are not necessarily conscientious objectors - just people who practice sustainability without firearms. They have probably never even heard the term "prepper" and certainly do not think of their lifestyle as being out of the ordinary. They farm, raise livestock, and preserve food, like their moms and grandmothers did before them. There are a lot of middle America people like this.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I can't help but feel these "experts" are actually nothing more than keyboard experts.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I know a BUNCH of them. They are called the Amish. They just don't know they are preppers.
> 
> I do fear for them if the SHTF, they are a wealth of knowledge and skills but we (as their neighbors) are going to have to protect them (whether they like it or not).


 the AMISH own guns.. while they are non-violent they will kill in self defense.... At least the ones around this area... I sold a shot gun to one of them and have had them in my house on several occasions..

also - do not think theya re MORE prepped then many of us... it might be easier for them in some ways but they still shop at walmart and aldis and many do not have LONG term preps


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

You see by my outfit that I am a prepper.
If you get a outfit, you can be a prepper, too.

(Sung to the tune of "Streets of Laredo").


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

All I can do is die trying. No one lives forever. Heck even a uneducated and untrained goat herder can get lucky and wack a super soldier.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hell, I don't know about any of that... I just hope one day I get to 

...lives in the islands
Fishes the pilings
And drinks my green label each day
Writing my memoirs
Losin' my hearin'
But I don't care what most people say
Through eighty-six years of perpetual motion
If I likes you I'll smile, and say,
"...some of it's magic, some of it's tragic
But I had a good life all of the way."

(courtesy of a great American writer, James William Buffett, classicly trained at; Auburn University, Pearl River Community College and the University of Southern Mississippi Class of '69)


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm a Prepper, he's a Prepper, she's a Prepper...wouldn't you like to be a Prepper too!

Or maybe that's Dr. Pepper. Who knows, I'm drunk.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

most average people are not really prepared for a mid to long term problem -they have enough food in the average house hold to last a week or a month really they just don't know it.
a tank water heater has 30-50+ gallons of water that you can drink the toilet tank has about 5 gallons if you didn't put any additives (blue or bleach) that can be used to drink -just some fyi.
although the descriptions are fair and in doesn't take a green beret to figure out a small comunity has the best chance of long term survival.
*BUT*
One thing MR high speed doesn't say is as a green beret and deployed most of what you need is given to you from uncle sam or well most of it.
I can speak from experience any high speed operator or grunt digging ditches or even a cook has basic survival knowledge and experience living in some very basic conditions
but they all have 3 things that lagg in the back of thier heads
1. complete the mission
2. stay alive
3. get back home
it doesn't matter were or what you are doing out in the sticks for a week, a month, or even a couple years -you always know eventually your going back to planet earth and civilization.
in the SF you ususually go on rotations (in for a set amout of time then get replace and are home for a set amount of time) when i was in it was 180 day rotations so all i have to do is survive that 180 or so days plus a couple more and i'm back home.
other things that people are misguided about SF operators are
we all have a basic set of survival training and skill -it takes time in country to develope the knowledge to adapt and what works for you and your team
each member of the team has a primary job mine was medical and later operations
each member also has 1 or more axulliary jobs mine was transprtation ,logistics ,and communication and later when i became an officer command/leadership/PAC stuff. this is done so that if members of the team are eliminated the mission can continue (must complete mission no mater what)
each member also has a holy crap function mine was tactical marksman( read sniper)
the real diference between regulars and SF (again in my experience) is SF you told what the objective is but not how to complete it -then set out in the wind so to speak.
as i stated before obviously it doesn't take a tactical godzilla to understand that a group or small comunity has the best chance of survival.
the key points are -
got a place to go
got people there to watch your back
got the man power to do everyday tasks as well as security tasks
familiarization with waht and who and were you will be 
all this adds up to a better chance of success hands down.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Nobody knows it all or can do it all by themselves. Thats the reason mankind evolved into living in tribes/clans instead of solitary creatures. If anything major happens long term make no mistake your best chance of survival is with a group whether it be family, fellow preppers, survivors, or a combination of all. Being prepared will help in the short term but its the skills you and your group already have or can develop that will ensure your survival in the long term. I personally don't want to go through WROL by myself.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The whole thing for each of us will boil down to circumstances, . . . the best prepared prepper, . . . who happens to be downtown in the mega city when the SHTF, . . . will be lucky to get out alive, . . . many will not survive the first shot, . . . witness 9/11.............

After that, . . . it will be the luck factor. One piece of bad luck, . . . you are toast, . . . no matter how well you prepped. 

Others will survive with little if any prepping, . . . their "good luck" will let them coast through.

But back to the original question: yeah he did a keyboard commando lumping because of his vantage or vision point, . . . I see a lot more people doing well, . . . regardless the circumstances, . . . simply because we as a society are a resilient and resourceful group of folks.

AND, . . . the more tools you have ready to use when needed, . . . the better your chances are.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm a Prepper, he's a Prepper, she's a Prepper...wouldn't you like to be a Prepper too!
> 
> Or maybe that's Dr. Pepper. Who knows, I'm drunk.


I knew it it was you that took my 5 of fireball last night by the swimming pool-wasn't it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> I knew it it was you that took my 5 of fireball last night by the swimming pool-wasn't it.


I can neither confirm *hick* nor deny.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm sticking with my 4G plan!
Guns
Gas
Gallons (water)
Grub (food)

I have things in place offensive and defensive and a few like minded neighbors. We'll see how it plays out when it comes and do the best we can!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you forgot the 5th G ------G!
Gals.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

or you could go with the 4W plan
weapons
whisky
women
what the F3$%


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The fourth w is for "Wealth"


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

People who live off the grid have enough problems as is. If you are solo, or a small family, do you really have the ability to maintain indefinitely? Everyone will die. No exception. How is that time spent is what matters


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Jak, I was told, as a young man, by a much older fella that you live until you get tired of living. I was also told that you can't take it with you.

For those two reasons I figure I ain't gonna go! I have lots of things I still want to do, build, try, and with my imagination, I figure I have about a thousand years to go. (that's if I quit thinking up new stuff)


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> I knew it it was you that took my 5 of fireball last night by the swimming pool-wasn't it.


Hell you guys actually drink fireball whiskey. As a Canadian I feel it is my duty to tell you it was a joke fellas. We use that stuff to degree engines around here.[


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Everyone will die... eventually


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Everyone will die... eventually


I agree even those two guys from the Bible that got took up are going to come back and get killed


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I think if a person is doing something/anything towards being prepared they are ahead of the herd and moving in the right direction. I'd stop short of labeling people as being certain types of preppers because what may be occurring is a progression and not the end result. We all start somewhere yet few of us stay in the place we started for very long. 

If you took all the prepper categories the author said would die and put them together they probably be on equal footing with any group going. Strange things can happen when TSHTF and you never know what the mix will be or the results when people unite in the face of adversity.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks like the choo choo on this thread has jumped the tracks. Kindly tell us the Bible thing. We love the Word of God around here. Always glad to hear it proclaimed in whatever format a person might choose to deliver it up. Thanks. 

2 Timothy 4:1-3Authorized (King James) Version (AKJV)

4 I charge thee therefore before God, and the Lord Jesus Christ, who shall judge the quick and the dead at his appearing and his kingdom; 2 preach the word; be instant in season, out of season; reprove, rebuke, exhort with all longsuffering and doctrine. 3 For the time will come when they will not endure sound doctrine; but after their own lusts shall they heap to themselves teachers, having itching ears; 

Let us strive to be instant. Everything is in season in Texas..lol.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

These were very well worded descriptions.

Just like a horiscope they seam to fit.

On the day of any reckoning the baddest man may die and the meeker shall live.
Or the other way. Chance and fate can not be described in a paragraph.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> AND, . . . the more tools you have ready to use when needed, . . . the better your chances are. May God bless,Dwight


Totally agree. Every new tool in the box gives you more options. It's important to keep learning new skills.


----------

